# beta-testing of TivoWeb Plus v1.4x



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

TWP is getting a fairly major overhaul.
The downside of this is that modules will probably need modification to work with the new version (mostly minor)

The upsides are: 
- greatly improved speed and stability for DTivos and HDTivos
- improved API for new modules or fixups on existing ones
- reduced memory footprint (especially on dtivos/hdtivos, but soon improvements for SAs)
- cron support for tivosh scripts... instead of running separate instances of tivosh for things like endpadplus, they can be run automatically from within TWP

The startup speed has really improved... for my S2 DTivo, TWP used to take up to 80 seconds to load... now it takes ~8

Keep in mind, this is BETA software, so there are bound to be some kinks

The code can either be loaded on sourceforge via anon CVS or there are nightly bundles at http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Have the issues with 6.3 SW been addressed as far as creating SPs?


----------



## nakedeye (Nov 1, 2004)

I just loaded and the speed is great!

However.....

I clicked on Screen. It came up with the xm station i was on. I clicked on tivo and it didnt do anythign for a bit. I thought I dropped the http server so i clicked on info. came up after a few secs (normal) tried screen again and after about a minute this came up with a blank screen

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
Event timed out.
while executing
"error "Event timed out.""
(procedure "SendKeyAndWait" line 10)
invoked from within
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 23)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## nakedeye (Nov 1, 2004)

wierd, it seems to have cleard its self when i just tried again

i did a number of things such as change my dialing options and stuff. working okay now.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> Have the issues with 6.3 SW been addressed as far as creating SPs?


Looks like they're hard at work on it-- from the page where you download the installation file:



> Notice for DTivo users running v6.3
> 
> It looks as if there have been some changes in the way DirecTV units running version 6.3 create Season Passes (more information can be found here). Odd things will start happening if Season Passes are created from within older TW/TWP distributions. A temporary hack has been implemented to try and fix this although it can only create a Season Pass if a "real" has already been created for that channel via the TiVo UI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Looks like they're hard at work on it-- from the page where you download the installation file:


Are you insinuating that I should read what was linked before asking stupid questions?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Tried to do a channelprefs restore, but it didn't recognize any of the off-air channels. I'm sure you're expecting other modules will need to be updated as well. Another thing I noticed (may have been with 1.3.1) is that TWP expects to be installed in a read-write filesystem like var. So those of us who prefer not to keep things in var have to manually mount rw before running TWP. Thanks for the hard work on the overhaul - TWP really needed it.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Tried to do a channelprefs restore, but it didn't recognize any of the off-air channels.


This is something BTU's been working on to cope with duplicate channel entries in MFS, etc., as part of his attempt to fix up the way TWP handles long channel lists -- it's a work in progress, as you can see. (In his defense, I was supposed to test this last night but Real Life intervened.)


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah, OTA channels on HDTivos are a bugger... they look almost identical to trash dtivo channels... they aren't put in the right source grouping from what I can see (their signaltype is 6 - directv, which is obviously in error)

I'm looking into GuideInclusionExprByteString for extra info to help discern which channels should be included, but it's completely undocumented (this is why it's called hacking)


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> Are you insinuating that I should read what was linked before asking stupid questions?


Well, I was trying to phrase it a little more nicely than that, but....


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

OK, for you HDTivo users, upgrade to 060927 and go to channel prefs -> ReIndex... that SHOULD bring back your OTA channels... let me know if there are any problems


----------



## A.C. (Sep 16, 2002)

I loaded the beta and see the following kernel log message.

/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb: /hack/TivoWebPlus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system 

I was not able to make changes to any files until I mounted the par rw via bash.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

A.C. said:


> I loaded the beta and see the following kernel log message.
> 
> /hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb: /hack/TivoWebPlus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system
> 
> I was not able to make changes to any files until I mounted the par rw via bash.


Yep, brought up here.


----------



## A.C. (Sep 16, 2002)

I know this is beta, but there are missing modules, like screen and remote. Are those gone for good or just in the beta?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

screen and remote are only supposed to show up on s/w versions that support them... if your s/w supports them and they aren't showing up, that may need to be tweaked


----------



## A.C. (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow that will suck if 6.3a doesn't support those modules. They are the ones I use the most.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

it wouldn't... no s/w above 4.x supports sending keys to the tivo... it MAY be possible some day, but nobody has released code to do so, yet


----------

